# Solved: installing firefox to puppy linux



## ssmith34 (Mar 9, 2005)

I got the Puppy Linux Live-CD and I am very impressed. So far, so good. It even connects to the internet with my wireless laptop! My question is, can I install Firefox if I am not installing Puppy to the hard-drive? I am using the pup-save file.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Why not try it and let us know? What's stopping you?


----------



## ssmith34 (Mar 9, 2005)

yes, I was successful. I extracted the folder to "my applications", and then made a shortcut to the desktop.


----------

